# Arctic Cat 500i Maintenance Questions



## Trippin' Dipsies

I have my brother's 2002 Arctic Cat 500i (auto-transmission) and I'm doing some annual maintenance on the thing. Unfortunately, he just moved down south and the operation manual is buried in storage. So I was hoping that someone out there may be able to answer a couple of questions I have about maintenance:

1) do you have to change the automatic transmission fluid? If so, what's the specs, how much, is there a drain plug or filter? Do you recommend synthetic fluid like Amsoil?

2) are there any grease fittings on this machine or are they all sealed?

3) how many quarts of oil does it take?

4) other than cleaning the air filter, checking the battery, changing the spark plug, oil & filter, gear oil...is there anything I'm missing?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Burksee

Check for "zirc" fitting and grease'm up! Lithium/Marine grease is usually recommened.

I switched my oil in my engine/automatic clutch/manual trans in my old Yamaha to synthetic a couple of years ago. I was advised its lubricating property's are better when hot, flows better when cold. Overall better protection and for what I've heard it costs to fix/replace clutches, bearing and gears I thought the few extra bucks it cost me (only needed better part of two quarts) it was worth the investment.  

For specific information I'd call a cat dealer. Spicer's in Houghton Lake does a big business in quad and snowmobile sales and service, if anyone would know they would!


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies

Burksee said:


> I switched my oil in my engine/automatic clutch/manual trans in my old Yamaha to synthetic a couple of years ago. I was advised its lubricating property's are better when hot, flows better when cold. Overall better protection


Yes, I'm a firm believer in synthetics. This ATV calls for 10W-40 on the machine but last year I switched in over to Amsoil 0W-40 4-Stroke Oil. Well, now Arctic Cat is selling and recommending their own synthetic 0W-40 for this machine. Kind of ironic.


----------



## Burksee

Trippin' Dipsies said:


> Yes, I'm a firm believer in synthetics. This ATV calls for 10W-40 on the machine but last year I switched in over to Amsoil 0W-40 4-Stroke Oil. Well, now Arctic Cat is selling and recommending their own synthetic 0W-40 for this machine. Kind of ironic.


Mines an old 1985 Moto-4 200. I looked a the Amsoil but the "0" in 0W-40 scared me. I just went with Castrol Sytec in a 10W-30, same weight oil the book called for. Unless you were running in a very hot climate all the time then they recommended a 10w40 or straight 30W. But hey, thats the way it was back in 1985! As I do use it some during the winter I'll have to some "research" if I can use that 0W-40 or not. Thanks!


----------



## Swamp Monster

Check out some ATV forums like www.atvconnection.com or similar. Lots of info available and I bet someone has web based manual etc.


----------



## Woody

Trippen,Arctic Cats dont have grease fittiing.I use castrol syntec in mine every 4-500 miles.Oil filter too.Woody


----------



## FishinJoe

My 00 300 has about 10 zerks, just look over the front end.

Joe


----------

